# Peppered Cory's with Shrimp?



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Will Peppered Cory's cause any issues with Red Cherry Shrimp? I will be getting couple 55 gallon tanks soon, and I am wanting to have both some Red Cherry Shrimp, as well as Peppered Cory's. Also, with Having Cory's in a tank, would there be a need for a Pleco as well? or would it be best to just have the Shrimp and Cory's?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I've had both corys and cherry shrimp together in a 30gallon tank and mine got on well and had no problems, although I have heard some hit and miss stories but it does sometimes come down to what other fish in the tank as well


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

The other fish will be Neon Tetra's and a version of Danios


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

They should be fine providing you have a planted tank. Like I say I've had them and never had one issue having them both in there. If anything my peppered cory thought they were danios and swam with them, didnt ever see either shrimp or cory cause any fuss with each other


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I will be putting together a nice planted tank. This is just one of the 2 tanks I will be doing. I haven't fully decided on what I want in the second tank I'll be getting.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I'd say try it, if they don't work together then you can move one or the other, all you can do is keep an eye on them


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you guys for the input!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have had that combination with no problems at all. I have always found corys very peaceful. I have had them with shrimp, neons, rummynose and even peppermint tetras.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I've got a good idea of a nicely stocked tank now, that includes Rummynose, Neons, Cory's, Red Cherry Shrimp, and a few others.

@Gar1948, I've not seen the peppermint tetras before. What do they look like?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rummy-nose will annihilate your RCS, more than likely. This all based off of how they react when fish put eggs on the glass or plant leaves. Your adult population may do okay, but the tiny little babies will just be a natural looking food to them.

Cories may do well with shrimp but I know if they pass over babies when they are scouring the bottom they will get eaten.

Your intital idea would have been fine I think. Adding more and more fish types are dwindling your chance of a healthy shrimp colony. You can put down all the ground cover plants you want. Eventually they will all be gone, IMO. One person's experience will not equate to yours and you really don't know how they can really do until you compare them to a tank that doesn't have the threat of being eaten in it.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll have 2 tanks, if I notice any problems I can move them if I need to.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had trilenati with glass shrimp and neons in a heavily planted tank and the strongest little shrimp survived. The adult shrimp were not a problem.
In fact, I reckon my 5 cory actually kept the numbers down sufficiently so as not to have an explosion in population - just 1 or 2 more babies a month.
cb


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

For what it's worth, I had 6 RCS in a planted tank with 8 danios and the RCS did very well and eventually bred and colonized the tank. Danios are active, pushy eating machines but they stick to the open water and out of cover, which is why I think my shrimp were able to reproduce and thrive. I'm sure many babies get eaten, but they are the baby making machines of the shrimp world in my experience, LOL. I'm not sure if the rummy nose will behave the way my danios, but they do seem to stick together as a group vs. poking about in thick areas of plants, so I guess it would be worth a shot if they were not expensive shrimp and you were able separate if need be. Certainly no guarantee of course, but that's just my limited experience I thought I'd share. Good luck. Shrimp are fun.


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to getting started...that's for sure. I just got my tanks in today. One of them, I don't really even know if it's gonna hold water, but I'll figure it out once I get a stand. Then I get to start getting things together as far as getting my substrate...and starting to plant.


----------

